# no le gusta que nadie



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"A sir Ronald Storrs no le gusta que nadie le diga lo que tiene que Hacer, y mucho menos Chaim Weizmann, que ha llegado al frente de la Comisión Sionista - admitió Samuel." (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

Cuando traduzco esta frase literalmente a alemán cambiaría el sentido. Por eso hay que traducir "nadie" con "Jemand" o ¿me equivoco?



Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## anipo

Richtig.   ... mag nicht dass jemand....

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

> Cuando traduzco esta frase literalmente a alemán cambiaría el sentido



Hallo anipo !

Müsste man in diesem Satz nicht den "subjuntivo-pretérito imperfecto" anwenden ?

"Cuando tradujera" esta frase literalmente a alemán cambiaría el sentido
"Sobald" ich diesen Satz wortgetreu übersetzte, würde sich der Sinn (ver)ändern.

Wäre nett, wenn du mir sagen könntest, ob ich richtig liege !

Danke


----------



## anipo

Hallo Tonerl!

An sich sollte Danielas Satz  "Cuando *traduzco* esta frase literalmente *al* alemán *cambia* el sentido" sein. (Indicativo presente bei beiden Verben). 
Sie benutzt den indicativo, und das ist richtig weil sie den Satz tatsächlich übersetzt.

Sie hätte auch den subjuntivo benutzen können, wenn sie den Satz in der Zukunft übersetzen wird:
"Cuando *traduzca* esta frase literalmente *al* alemán *cambiará* el sentido". (presente de subjuntivo, futuro de indicativo).

Dein Vorschlag (pretérito de subjuntivo, condicional) würde ich nicht mit "cuando" sondern mit "si" benutzen:
"*Si* tradujera esta frase literalmente al alemán cambiaría el sentido." (pretérito de subjuntivo, condicional).
"*Falls* ich diesen Satz wortgetreu übersetzte, würde sich der Sinn (ver)ändern".

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Vielen Dank anipo !

Dieser verflixte Unterschied zwischen "sobald" und "falls/wenn", den subjuntivo betreffend, hat mir immer Schwierigkeiten bereitet, obwohl es generell nicht so schwierig sein sollte, dies zu begreifen !

Wieder etwas dazugelernt. 

LG


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias, suena raro usar condicional en mi frase?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Cuando traduzco esta frase literalmente al alemán*,* cambiaría el sentido.





DanielaKlein said:


> Gracias, suena raro usar condicional en mi frase?


Es agramatical. Sería gramatical si hubieses empleado el indefinido en la subordinada:

Cuando traduje esta frase literalmente al alemán, cambiaría el sentido.
≈ Cuando traduje esta frase literalmente al alemán, probablemente cambió el sentido.

Pero no me atrevo a afirmar que el condicional en esta oración sea un tiempo apropiado para la lengua hablada.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Ok gracias


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

